# Oil Temperature Gauge Not Working



## rjm0831 (Sep 19, 2009)

All:

My 2004 Phaeton 4.2L with 200,000 miles is experiencing an oil temp gauge issue. The problem is that the oil temp gauge is not registering anything. If I drive it to full engine temperature, turn off the engine and restart it, I get a momentary oil temp registration but then the needle drops to zero. The temperature that initially registers on the gauge appears to be normal for a warm engine. As I drive it, the vehicle fails to register any oil temp whatsoever. In general, the car seems to run fine otherwise.

I recently changed out the oil level sensor due to a dash light. Once changed, the dash light went away. Is it possible that the oil level sensor change affected my oil temp sensor? Or, are they connected in some way? Could the oil temp and oil level be measured via the same sensor?

Thanks for any ideas.

Ron
Minnesota


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

I think oil level and temperature are one sensor at the bottom of the oil pan.

Jorg

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One M9 met Tapatalk


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Jorg,

You are absolutely right, it is one and the same as the SSP 224 explains below.

Lennart












Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rjm0831 (Sep 19, 2009)

Guys:

Thanks so much for your feedback and for confirming for me that the oil level and oil temp are measured via the same sensor in the oil pan. Having just changed the oil level sensor, it's likely that at least part of the sensor is malfunctioning or so I hope. I will arrange to change it out and see what happens next.

Best regards to both of you!

Ron
Minnesota


----------



## Amish Phaeton (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, I am having a similar issue. My oil temp gauge wasn't working, so I replaced it with a part from Rock Auto. The temp gauge starting working but now I get an oil level warning. I'm assuming the part was close but not quite correct. (Maybe oil temp only) Does anyone know the actual part number for the combined oil level and oil temp sensor? Really appreciate this forum and all the help!


----------

